

Socket.io 1.1.0 released - Rauchg
http://socket.io/blog/socket-io-1-1-0/

======
tarikozket
Please, do not praise a product which is still not able to understand is user
still online or not. Even their demo page say "there're 45485 participants";
this is not true. Socket pool still has leak issues, can't anybody see this?

~~~
mariocesar
Could you elaborate? I haven't heard this complain before

~~~
tiffanyh
[http://socket.io/demos/chat/](http://socket.io/demos/chat/)

------
AhtiK
Are most of the Socket.IO users using node at the server side?

I started using Socket.IO with python server, gevent-socketio (actually Flask-
SocketIO that is based on gevent-socketio). But then the Socket.IO 1.0 came
out 28 May 2014 and gevent-socketio is not yet updated. Not sure if there's
any plan for it.

Another tricky part is that gevent-socketio doesn't play together with uwsgi
so I had to move from uwsgi to gunicorn in order to use Socket.IO and also the
latest gunicorn breaks Socket.IO support so must use gunicorn 0.16.1 instead
of 0.19.1. A bit frustrating ride. But that's another story :-)

~~~
nnain
I was planning to use socket.io with the same stack (Python, Flask) for a game
development project last year. Figured that the Python ports of socket.io
weren't well-maintained so I took the traditional approach with Comet(Long-
polling). On another note, if you're interested in Socket.IO because of
WebSockets then do know that Android 4.3 and older don't support WebSockets
and so the server might need to support Long-polling anyway. It might actually
introduce more lag to first check for websockets, and if unavailable, fall
back to long-polling. I will wait till majority of target devices support it
by default.

~~~
pygy_
_> It might actually introduce more lag to first check for websockets, and if
unavailable, fall back to long-polling._

Socket.IO works the other way around since v 1.0, thanks to Engine.IO. It
starts with long polling and tries to upgrade to WebSocket or Flash sockets if
possible.

~~~
nnain
That's good to know. And Socket.IO could move back to WebSocket-first
approach, once the technology becomes more pervasive. It's still a task to set
up Socket.IO with Python though. Don't know how nice it plays with Node.js,
but I'm happy moving to Go instead.

------
webdigi
We've been using Socket.IO for years. It works well. Here is a Space Invaders
demo we put together a couple of years ago.
[http://www.webdigi.co.uk/fun/space](http://www.webdigi.co.uk/fun/space)

Socket.IO let's you control space invaders on your desktop realtime mobile
browser with websockets, long polling, etc.

------
swah
I used to follow SockJS closely, but some comments here about cellular
networks made me reconsider just doing long poll and nothing else.

~~~
AhtiK
My understanding is that if websockets go through TLS encryption then it works
alright over cellular networks. Plain websocket is what causes most of the
problems.

Is there another issue to be aware of?

~~~
swah
I think this sums it up: [http://blog.fanout.io/2013/03/04/long-polling-
doesnt-totally...](http://blog.fanout.io/2013/03/04/long-polling-doesnt-
totally-suck/)

I admit its FUD at this point

------
ercu
I stopped updating socket.io on production after 0.9.0 as i've seen lots of
problems like closed connections without any notification. I've tried 0.9.x
and 1.x.x versions. It got me 2 days to figure out that problem was from
socket.io.

------
matrix_nad
Hey,

First I am here to promote my own library. Which is essentially different from
SocketIO in that it acts as a more higher level abstraction providing you
access to web framework like resources. It's on github and written in Python

Check it out if you have a minute:
[https://github.com/nadirhamid/oneline](https://github.com/nadirhamid/oneline)

------
ohitsdom
Anyone know how this compares with SignalR?

